# Downloading from the Cloud



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- I am a Prime member, and was wondering whether I can download from the cloud to a non-Kindle device.  I am awaiting the new Kindle Fire tablet, but am also aware that there have been some recent entries into the tablet market, which I should look at in terms of chip set, availability of apps and the operating system in use.
Thank you,

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I can stream my Prime videos to my Roku and my Logitech Revue...but not to my iPad.  And the Prime book program can only be read on a Kindle.  And my Amazon music cannot be downloaded to my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazon musics can be played on the iphone and I'm going to assume the ipad. There is the amazon cloud player app. It works great!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And my Amazon music cannot be downloaded to my iPad.
> 
> Betsy


There's an app for that now - the Amazon Cloud Player for iPhone/iPad/Touch. You can stream from the Amazon Cloud, or download. It came out a couple of weeks ago, haven't played with it much but it worked well for music. Excellent reviews in iTunes and it's free. It isn't optimized for iPad yet but it works just fine.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=sa_menu_mp3_ios1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000776061

And there are similar apps for Android, available in Amazon's Apps for Android store.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I just today downloaded music from my Amazon cloud to my Sansa MP3 player and my Droid phone, if that helps any.


----------

